
Bill Gates on Saving Babies, Educating Kids, and Picking a Major - nleskovic
https://www.xconomy.com/boston/2018/04/27/bill-gates-on-saving-babies-educating-kids-and-picking-a-major/
======
rrauenza
My kids are experiencing Common Core in a SF bay area school.

I think it's an improvement. Anecdotes from parents of older teens talk about
a period of teaching where students were encouraged to write about how they
_feel_ about something -- now they're encouraged to write evidence based
essays.

Some of the common core math books are terrible, but I think the publisher was
terrible before common core (I'm looking at you Houghton Mifflin Harcourt).
cpm.org seems much better.

When I went through math in high school there wasn't as much emphasis on how
you know something ... now kids have to demonstrate that they can explain it.

We won't know for sure how effective these changes were until more of these
kids are in the workforce, voting population, politics, etc.

~~~
rpedela
A friend's daughter is 6 or 7 and she already intuitively understands math in
certain ways, such as how to add two very large numbers in your head, that I
didn't understand until college. Only one anecdote, but Common Core seems to
be working for math if she is the new norm.

------
jpao79
The goal should not be to replace public schools with charters schools, but
work with public schools to fill every other gap in the school day (i.e.
3pm-6pm) and school year (i.e. summer, holidays) with additional MOOC assisted
tutoring for those who want it.

[https://www.khanacademy.org/resources/out-of-school-time-
pro...](https://www.khanacademy.org/resources/out-of-school-time-programs/out-
of-school-programs-case-studies/a/alearns-summer-math-program)

